# Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)



## Prof.Fitzli (25. November 2007)

Am 24.11.2007 wollten wir (3 Leute) als Einzelbucher an einer Tagesausfahrt auf der MS Brigitte von Sassnitz aus teilnehmen. Diesen Termin hatten wir bereits im Mai 2007 gebucht.
Da wir 380 km aus Berlin morgens anreisen wollten, rief ich sicherheitshalber am Tag vor der Ausfahrt bei der Reederei Weise an, um zu erfahren, ob wetterbedingt die Ausfahrt auch tatsächlich stattfinden würde. 

Dort druckste man erst herum, um dann zu sagen, dass es gut sei, dass ich anrufen würde. Leider würde die Ausfahrt nicht klappen. Auf Nachfragen erklärte man mir, dass der Kapitän zwischenzeitlich ein Vollcharter für eine Gruppe angenommen habe und deshalb die Einzelbucher nicht mitfahren könnten. Man fände das selbst nicht gut, aber der Kapitän habe nun mal so entschieden. Meinen Unmut möge ich doch bitte dem Kapitän selbst mitteilen. Man gab mir die Handynummer des Kapitäns.

Kapitän Weise sagte mir, dass das nun mal so sei und Einzelbucher hätten ihn auch schon oft genug verladen. Er müsste auf sein Geld achten und da brächten Vollcharter mehr Umsatz. Auf die Frage, was passiert wäre, wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte und wir am nächsten Morgen am Kai gestanden hätten, antwortete er, dass wir ja mitfahren könnten. Es wäre aber eine Zweitagestour und der Kutter würde über Nacht auf dem Meer bleiben. Das würde pro Person € 110,- kosten. Aus Verägerungs- und Termingründen lehnte ich ab.

Der Kapitän Weise sagte noch, dass er sowieso nicht wisse, wie das 2008 weitergehen soll, weil ab Mitte des Jahres nur noch maximal 17 Leute pro Fahrt mitgenommen werden dürfen und er dann vielleicht Konkurs anmelden müsse.

Bei allem Verständnis über die vielleicht schwierige wirtschaftliche Situation einiger Angelkuttereedereien empfinde dieses Geschäftsgebaren der Reederei Weise gelinde gesagt ärgerlich und beschämend. Ist das hanseatische Redlichkeit? 

Wie muss das am Samstag und Sonntag im Hafen von Sassnitz gewesen sein? All die Einzelbucher, die nicht sicherheitshalber von sich aus vor der Ausfahrt noch mal mit der Reederei telefoniert hatten und nun vergeblich auf die MS Brigitte warteten! Denn ich vermute, dass die Reederei selbst keinen Einzelbucher abgesagt hat. Jedenfalls tat sie das bei uns nicht obwohl ich, wie bei jeder Buchung, meine Telefonnnummer angegeben hatte.

Wir werden die MS Brigitte wohl nicht mehr buchen, zumal bei der letzten Ausfahrt das Schiff einen recht verwahrlosten Eindruck machte (z.B. stinkende Fischkisten und Fillettiertische und Reste von Schlachtabfall auf dem Decksboden). Ob der gut sichtbare Rost am Kutter ein Abbild des Gesamtzustandes des Schiffes ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser und anderen, alternativen Reedereien in Sassnitz?


----------



## raub-micha (25. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)*

Kann euch nur die triton IV empfehlen,ist zwar klein max.12 Angler,super kapitän,super Fänge!


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (25. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)*



raub-micha schrieb:


> Kann euch nur die triton IV empfehlen,ist zwar klein max.12 Angler,super kapitän,super Fänge!


 
Hey, danke für den Tipp! Habe auch schon viel Gutes über diesen kleinen Kutter gehört. Weißt Du, ob der bis zum Adlergrund fährt?


----------



## norge_klaus (25. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)*

Habe in Sassnitz nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. War bisher mit der Tietverdriew und der Rügenland unterwegs. Beide Kutter Klasse ! Wenn es die Wetterverhältnisse zulassen, dann sind Touren in Richtung Adlergrund immer drinn.

Gruß Norge_Klaus


----------



## raub-micha (26. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)*

Die triton IV fährt wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch zum Adlergrund,zur Zeit sind die Fänge O-NO von Saßnitz besser.Der Adlergrund ist ziemlich überangelt.Gruß Micha


----------



## Hackersepp (26. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)*

Hi, ich klink mich auch mal in diesen Thread ein.
WIr haben in Sassnitz schon viele Kutter ausprobiert, Möwe Rügenland - schienen bisher die besten zu sein.Mit der MS brigitte sind wir auch schon gefahren (leider alle Angler erfolglos - kann aber auch am Beissverhalten der Fische geliegen haben - weiss man nie so genau)

Da hast du echt nochmal Glück gehabt, dass wäre wohl ein Horrorkurztrip gewesen.

Ähmmm, könntet ihr mir bitte erklären was es mit Adlergrund auf sich hat???

Ist das die Stelle Richtung (eher kurz vor ) Kap arkona, da wo alle hinfahren???

Oder weit draussen, die tiefste Stelle(50m (fast in Südschweden:g))


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (26. November 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit der MS Brigitte (Sassnitz)*

Da gibt es einen Thread im Board mit allen Infos:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=644

Gruß,

Prof. Fitzli


----------

